# Vaginal Speculum Exam



## BABS37 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi. I posted this in general surgery but maybe Ineed womans health.  My physician performed a colonoscopy with biopsy and then performed a vaginal speculum exam while the patient was still under. No biopsies were taken. Would this also be coded? If so, what CPT do I use? Is it just a pelvic exam under anesthesia or is it considered a colposcopy?

I was kind of looking at 57410 or 57420 but I have no idea if I can code this. It is a separate paragraph dedicated strictly to the vaginal speculum exam and is well documented. Any thoughts from anyone?


----------

